# Gerolsteiner



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

This stuff is awesome. I find it much better than San Pelegrino or any of the other mineral waters I've had (not many admitedly). All the bubbles clean your mouth between puffs and allow you to really taste the cigar. Sometimes it's nice to not fog up the smoke with strong alcohols, ya know?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Well you're just boring the hell out of me. _Joking_

I've never been able to bring myself to drink mineral water. Just doesn't seem right. But, I'm usually open to trying stuff so.....


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Gerolsteiner has larger bubbles and more mineral taste than Pellegrino. I like them both, but they are different. Gerolstiener I beleive is water from an alpine source in the Mosel region. Pellegrino is a cave source, similar to Pierier.

I enjoy it with a cigar too.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I remember an exercise in Gerolstein on top of a mountain in a DFP (Defensive fighting position) with the snow blowing sideways at two a.m. it was awesome he he he... This is actually a fine example of Sprudel.

T


----------

